
Show HN: Sqlitebiter – tool to convert CSV/JSON/Excel/Google-Sheets to SQLite - thombashi
https://github.com/thombashi/sqlitebiter
======
wingerlang
On the topic. I had to convert an excel file into SQLite the other day and I
used this website
[http://converttosqlite.com/convert/](http://converttosqlite.com/convert/)

Worked beautifully.

Had I seen your stuff I might have given it a go, maybe next time.

~~~
brazzledazzle
One big advantage over that site is that you don't have to worry about the
implications of converting sensitive data if you're using a local tool.

